# How to make ro-tel



## abjcooking (Jan 3, 2005)

Can anyone help me out please :?:  I am getting ready to head to the grocery store.  Nobody up here has ro-tel and so I was wanting to make some  to put into some velveta cheese for a dip.  Does anybody have an idea on how to make ro-tel so that it is fairly close to the canned kind, or can anyone help me out with just the ingredients?????
Thanks


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2005)

According to their web site, www.ro-tel.com it's nothing mre than tomato and chiles for the original recipe.  Probably has a bit of salt tossed in as well.

Pick up some good quality canned whole tomatoes and some fresh cihiles such as jalapenos, or serranos and experiment.[/url]


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 4, 2005)

Pace salsa also works well in a pinch with velveeta cheese as a dip.  Use about 1 cup of salsa for the small loaf of velveeta.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 5, 2005)

Never heard of using Velveeta as a dip base.  

Heading down the road now so I'll pick some up & give it a go.


----------



## SierraCook (Jan 6, 2005)

Brooksy, besides the salsa version here are the other versions I have seen.

Rotel Velveeta Dip

Ingredients:
1 lb. Velveeta Cheese cut into squares
1 can Rotel Tomatoes with Chili Peppers

Preparation Instructions:
Combine ingredients; place over low heat until cheese melts. Serve hot
with chips.


TACO DIP      

1 lb. Velveeta cheese
1 can Ro-tel tomatoes
1 lb. hamburger
1 pkg. taco seasoning

Melt cheese in a double boiler or nonstick pan with the juice from the Ro-tel tomatoes. Chop tomatoes very finely and add to cheese. Let simmer 15 minutes. Cook hamburger until light brown, drain excess grease. Add 3/4 cup water and 1/2 package taco seasoning. let simmer for 1/2 hour, then add cheese mixture to hamburger and let simmer 1/2 hour, stirring occasionally. Can be used as a dip for Doritoes or topping for burritoes or tacos. Use your imagination and taste


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Sierra, much appreciated.

I think an OMG is called for.

Copied & pasted.

Would you believe I trapsed all over Woolies & couldn't find any Velveeta anywhere. No Romano cheese either!   
I'll have to look further afield.

I ended up 1 up on MDW because I found the split peas for the "End of Ham Soup" that she couldn'r find.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jan 6, 2005)

Velveeta cheese and canned chili make a good dip too.


----------



## abjcooking (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies.  I was so short on time I just ended up using a pre-made chili con queso dip.  I am still going to try to play around with the tomatoes and chilie's to see if I can come close to matching it.


----------



## Brooksy (Jan 7, 2005)

thumpershere2 said:
			
		

> Velveeta cheese and canned chili make a good dip too.



Anything with chilli in it makes a good dip.


----------

